# Protein powder as main protein source? Yes or know and why?



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm thinking about giving up red meat and chicken for a while and going straight to powders only for my protein intake say 250 grams a day. I would like to try a vegan diet for a while to clean out my system and i was just curious if getting all of my muscle building protein needs from powders throughout the day would be as beneficial or close to as beneficial as eating chicken and meat. I'm also a bit concerned about my arteries and heart health because I keep reading things about how red meat clogs your arteries. I'm a veteran lifter but I always been a novice eater. I'm trying to take my nutrition to the next level, of course I've been trying to do this for many years and I find it when I try to do something I never accomplish it so I think I'm going to take Nike's slogan and just do it! All opinions and advice are welcome and respected and as always I thank you all for your time.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't think that's a good idea. I was consuming about 150 grams of protein powders at one point and my bowel movement went to hell. I was constipated, bloated, and had the shits all at the same time. It was terrible!! A number or factors could play into this though (type of protein, enzymes, rest of diet, other supplements, etc) so it's hard to pin-point it directly on the protein but the manufacturer themselves usually tell you not to use it as your main source of protein.

If anything I think the protein powders will make your diet more toxic then cleaning it up. Have you considered swapping red meat for seafood for a while? What about turkey?


----------



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I don't think that's a good idea. I was consuming about 150 grams of protein powders at one point and my bowel movement went to hell. I was constipated, bloated, and had the shits all at the same time. It was terrible!! A number or factors could play into this though (type of protein, enzymes, rest of diet, other supplements, etc) so it's hard to pin-point it directly on the protein but the manufacturer themselves usually tell you not to use it as your main source of protein.
> 
> If anything I think the protein powders will make your diet more toxic then cleaning it up. Have you considered swapping red meat for seafood for a while? What about turkey?



Thanks bro

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mccringleberry (Mar 3, 2014)

I find I get a lot of my protein from shakes because my job has me running around like a one legged man in an ass kicking contest most of the time. I still like to mix it up and eat eggs (I prefer eggs from chickens fed flax seeds for the omegas) with Ezekiel bread in the morning along with some oatmeal. I also love Chik-Fil-A too much to stop eating chicken and steak is almost a religion tome.

I don't like the vegan idea at all because it is an extreme lifestyle if followed as intended (no animal products at all) and the vegans I know piss me off sometimes because 1-they ram itdown your throat 2-tell you what a pos you are for eating decaying carcasses 3-Most of them look like Mr. Burns from The Simpsons.  Plus Whey is an animal by-product so no whey for a true vegan.

I realize this is a huge over generalization and some 300 # monster vegan power lifter is going to prove me wrong but I can only go by what I see.
​I think if it's for health reasons and you do things in moderation you'll have a lot more options and will get all the micronutrients you might not get with just whey protein.  I think you'remaking an assumption that your health is being affected by meat butis it reflected in anything? Like your blood work or something like that?​There are a lot of nutritionists that specialize in working with lifters.  The one I used taught me more about what I was doing to sabotage myself then any forum or web page could.  It was not expensive and I noticed a huge difference in how I felt and performed.  

This is just my .02.​


----------



## Daimonos (Mar 3, 2014)

are u concerned about your arteries?man, do a blood test and see your colesterol levels.u can drop your red meat intake,add some fish,turkey,lean pork.
don't know if a vegan diet is really cleaning


----------



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

Daimonos said:


> are u concerned about your arteries?man, do a blood test and see your colesterol levels.u can drop your red meat intake,add some fish,turkey,lean pork.
> don't know if a vegan diet is really cleaning



 Good points dudes

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 3, 2014)

If you are going to use only whey look into what meat has to offer (besides calories) that whey can't and supplement yourself with that. I have never done that I eat whole food protein at every single meal including my first meal of the day along with a whey shake. Its just been like that and always has.


----------



## 13bret (Mar 3, 2014)

I fucking eat vegans. They taste real good because of the wholesome diet.


----------



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

heavylifting1 said:


> If you are going to use only whey look into what meat has to offer (besides calories) that whey can't and supplement yourself with that. I have never done that I eat whole food protein at every single meal including my first meal of the day along with a whey shake. Its just been like that and always has.



Trying to cut from 330 lbs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

13bret said:


> I fucking eat vegans. They taste real good because of the wholesome diet.



Awesome...just thought it could be a way to cut

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daimonos (Mar 3, 2014)

protein powders are not healtier,if u think...whey was a a waste,many years ago.it's processed food.
I'm the last person to suggest u how to cut,but maybe u can eat lean protein,as I say fish,turkey,etc,a lot of veggies,I love raw veggies.
and seems my body prefers real food and not powders.of course I use em when I'm at work,but if I can I eat real stuff 
and go get a blood test!!!


----------



## Ainanalu (Mar 3, 2014)

To help cut and get in all the raw veggies imaginable buy a Neutra bullet the thing is amazing you can seriously liquefy all the vegetables you could ever imagine trying to eat and just drink them down so easily my favorite combination is about 60% spinach and Kayle and then 40% flaxseed meal pineapple grapefruit sometimes and asparagus and lots of berries like BlackBerries blueberries strawberries the shakes are amazing and it makes it very easy to consume 8 to 10 servings of fresh raw vegetables and fruit a day. Where is my favorite ways to get my protein is the turkey burgers you can buy at Cosco extremely cheap almost no fat at all and a time of good lean protein


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Mar 3, 2014)

Ainanalu said:


> To help cut and get in all the raw veggies imaginable buy a Neutra bullet the thing is amazing you can seriously liquefy all the vegetables you could ever imagine trying to eat and just drink them down so easily my favorite combination is about 60% spinach and Kayle and then 40% flaxseed meal pineapple grapefruit sometimes and asparagus and lots of berries like BlackBerries blueberries strawberries the shakes are amazing and it makes it very easy to consume 8 to 10 servings of fresh raw vegetables and fruit a day. Where is my favorite ways to get my protein is the turkey burgers you can buy at Cosco extremely cheap almost no fat at all and a time of good lean protein
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This^^^^^
When imake a shake in my juicer i use egg whites, cottage cheese, and then bunch fruits and veggies, oatmeal. Fills me up
I second the turkey burger thing too from costco like 35g lean protein.
Eggs, fish, chicken breast, turkey burgers, greek yogart, cottage cheese are all healthy whole food proteins. Bake or grill meats w/no sauces. 
And load up on cardio


----------



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

Daimonos said:


> protein powders are not healtier,if u think...whey was a a waste,many years ago.it's processed food.
> I'm the last person to suggest u how to cut,but maybe u can eat lean protein,as I say fish,turkey,etc,a lot of veggies,I love raw veggies.
> and seems my body prefers real food and not powders.of course I use em when I'm at work,but if I can I eat real stuff
> and go get a blood test!!!



What type of blood work should I request? Usually get total test and cholesterol w estro etc...

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

Ainanalu said:


> To help cut and get in all the raw veggies imaginable buy a Neutra bullet the thing is amazing you can seriously liquefy all the vegetables you could ever imagine trying to eat and just drink them down so easily my favorite combination is about 60% spinach and Kayle and then 40% flaxseed meal pineapple grapefruit sometimes and asparagus and lots of berries like BlackBerries blueberries strawberries the shakes are amazing and it makes it very easy to consume 8 to 10 servings of fresh raw vegetables and fruit a day. Where is my favorite ways to get my protein is the turkey burgers you can buy at Cosco extremely cheap almost no fat at all and a time of good lean protein
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks bro dawgs

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 3, 2014)

Whole foods if possible. Takes more for your body to break down, more micro nutrients, more filling, and although no scientific data to back this up....I think you get better results when you limit shakes. Just my .02. I use shakes post workout only


----------



## caedus (Mar 3, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Whole foods if possible. Takes more for your body to break down, more micro nutrients, more filling, and although no scientific data to back this up....I think you get better results when you limit shakes. Just my .02. I use shakes post workout only



Thank you brotha

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree with exerciseordie, I only use shakes postworkout now. I feel overall better eating lean proteins.  The bloat and shitty feel from the shakes made me feel like crap and screwed with my workouts honestly.  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Mar 4, 2014)

My problem is that Im 330 and keeping up with all those grams in meat is A LOT... LOL

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd agree to whole, non processed foods personally over Protein powder any day...for me at least.

I have a friend who is an older guy, a long time doctor, and he hates protein powder, high protein diets, meat and milk.  In his experiences he feels that these diets and milk in general cause enormous issues to the body.

Funny, when talking to him, he has some legit points, and his experiences speak volumes.  Nonetheless I find myself ignoring his advice and eating Steak and A1 sauce daily..and growing more muscular and leaner when I maintain. (not sure it is great for the body long term though)


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Mar 4, 2014)

half whole foods and half shakes brotha! gl and keep up the goodwork on cutting man!


----------



## caedus (Mar 4, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> half whole foods and half shakes brotha! gl and keep up the goodwork on cutting man!



Thanks braddah

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mccringleberry (Mar 5, 2014)

caedus said:


> My problem is that Im 330 and keeping up with all those grams in meat is A LOT... LOL
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



I use ground beef.  I cook it and drain it to get some of the fat off of it and use seasoning and sometimes some cheese for flavor.   I prefer steak but that gets expensive.


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 8, 2014)

Whole foods are key

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Mar 8, 2014)

windycityamateur said:


> Whole foods are key
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Super expensive. Lol

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 9, 2014)

I personally go 4 whole food meals and 2 shakes timed around my workouts.

This is an interesting video on the subject:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF_-ijt6APQ&list=UUEQumzzbW2mrcMxKwEo7diw


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 9, 2014)

While there is some truth to what Jerry says in his videos, he takes it to the extreme and he has an agenda so I would take what he says with a grain of salt. He usually doesn't give the full story, it's been proven time and time again that food is the key. How many big ass dudes do you know that got like that from protein shake only diets? All the guys on know that don't eat correctly and rely on shakes look like shit.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh I have my own beliefs, I wasn't saying "this is the truth listen to this."

I think to form the best informed decisions one must take into consideration everyone's opinion on any matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wasn't talking directly to you, I was more responding to the video in general. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2014)

studies show whey is more bioavailable....and builds more muscle and aids in fat loss...whole foods are not superior...that is bro science


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

nothing beats lean food man...whey only holds hunger off for a short period of time compared to real food. i would be drinking at least ten shakes a day just not to starve


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 15, 2014)

sewardfitness said:


> nothing beats lean food man...whey only holds hunger off for a short period of time compared to real food. i would be drinking at least ten shakes a day just not to starve



How often you eat triggers that response.  You can eat whey or chicken or whatever. If you get used to eating every 2-3 hrs you will feel hungry that often. The food has little to do with that.  Ghrelin and leptin levels control hunger response and they are to some extent triggered by what you eat but mostly how much and how often you eat.  So whey isn't any less of a viable source of protein than whole foods. Its a complete protein source. The only thing with whey is to be wary of the company doing the processing.  Some are far superior to others.   

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dddaily (Mar 16, 2014)

good info


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2014)

There's a whole lot of nutrition you'll miss out on by dropping out meat.


----------



## Z82 (Mar 16, 2014)

You HAVE to EAT Protein, or DO YOU??: http://youtu.be/HF_-ijt6APQ

Says he's done it before and worked fine. Ive thought about this too. I think egg whites with shakes and some lean meats once in a while would work just fine with a mostly powder source of protein diet


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> There's a whole lot of nutrition you'll miss out on by dropping out meat.



I'll second this. There's _a lot more_ to nutrition than macros and nutrients.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 17, 2014)

80% of my protein is from powders. NOTHING wrong with that vs whole food IF YOU HAVE A GOOD DIET WITH YOUR WHOLE FOODS!  shitty diet is a shitty diet with or without protein powder is a shitty diet is a shitty diet.  

I eat my 4-5 meals a day, couple snacks AND my 3-4 70g protein drinks


----------



## blergs. (Mar 17, 2014)

DOMS said:


> I'll second this. There's _a lot more_ to nutrition than macros and nutrients.



and there is alot more to it then meat.... no need for meat. sure its harder, but Its right for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2014)

blergs. said:


> 80% of my protein is from powders. NOTHING wrong with that vs whole food IF YOU HAVE A GOOD DIET WITH YOUR WHOLE FOODS!  shitty diet is a shitty diet with or without protein powder is a shitty diet is a shitty diet.
> 
> I eat my 4-5 meals a day, couple snacks AND my 3-4 70g protein drinks



All that protein powder has artificial sweeteners etc? That would be concerning to me


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2014)

blergs. said:


> and there is alot more to it then meat.... *no need for meat*. sure its harder, but Its right for me.



True, if you're willing to do supplements to replace the stuff that just naturally comes in meat. Plus, meat is tastier than supplements or the plants that you have to eat to cover for it's absence.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 20, 2014)

I used to do 4 to 5 whey shakes a day with 3 whole food meals. Now I do 1 or 2 shakes and 5 whole food meals. Not only do I feel better but I make consistent gains.

So to answer your question no, whole foods for the win is my opinion.

If you are worried about health concerns, just eat leans cuts of meats. Me, I prefer turkey over chicken. Lean steak over ground beef and eat fish at least twice a week.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 20, 2014)

blergs. said:


> and there is alot more to it then meat.... no need for meat. sure its harder, but Its right for me.



Good luck with that. See you in 10 years...or maybe we won't. I have yet to meet an old vegan that wasn't riddled with mysterious diseases or looked like crap.


----------



## Acheron (Mar 24, 2014)

caedus said:


> I'm thinking about giving up red meat and chicken for a while and going straight to powders only for my protein intake say 250 grams a day. I would like to try a vegan diet for a while to clean out my system and i was just curious if getting all of my muscle building protein needs from powders throughout the day would be as beneficial or close to as beneficial as eating chicken and meat. I'm also a bit concerned about my arteries and heart health because I keep reading things about how red meat clogs your arteries. I'm a veteran lifter but I always been a novice eater. I'm trying to take my nutrition to the next level, of course I've been trying to do this for many years and I find it when I try to do something I never accomplish it so I think I'm going to take Nike's slogan and just do it! All opinions and advice are welcome and respected and as always I thank you all for your time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...



I prefer to get my calories/macros from real food as much as possible, but that said, a couple summers ago I was ridiculously busy with work and life in general and found myself virtually living off shakes.  Although I'm sure I was lacking nutritionally (unhealthy carb sources, lack of veggies, etc.), my body composition actually noticeably benefited from it.

Now that said, if you wish to follow a vegan diet, there are very few protein powders you can consume.  Whey is out, as is casein.  Rice protein is probably your best bet on the vegan menu.  A vegetarian diet would give you a lot more options.



Powermaster said:


> Good luck with that. See you in 10 years...or  maybe we won't. I have yet to meet an old vegan that wasn't riddled  with mysterious diseases or looked like crap.



There's an entire vegan bodybuilding segment and those guys are probably healthier than all of us.  I know quite a few vegans - both young and old - as I do a lot of volunteer work in animal rescue, which is an area that tends to produce more vegans than the general population.  Anyway, some are in incredibly good health for their age and some are not.  Vegans have to make a much more conscious effort to get sufficient protein, aminos, etc. and unfortunately, many don't.  Those who do, however - like the vegan bodybuilders - are typically in great shape/health.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm gathering you want to drop weight / bodyfat in an accelerated manner, however you're talking about two things - keeping a high protein intake while trying to go vegan. The vegan thing is a hyuge change in your lifestyle, and IMO a very hard one to make if you don't already have some experience w/ that change. The vegans I know tend to be skinnyfat and the one guy I know who tries to stay vegan for his wife (he's Indian) but also trains, ends up consuming shit tons of soy-based protein. When he does that I see him start to get bloating and soft.

I agree w/ the others in that your best source of protein is solid, real food. If you want to maintain muscle mass but drop some significant bodyfat, IMO you should really be looking at optimizing your diet / training / cardio routine. Extreme changes in diet tend to be effing miserable to your daily existence if you can't adopt them into your "lifestyle", and the end result is just a big fat rebound and more frustration in trying to reach your goal. This tends to lead to more desperate measures to get there and sort of a backward spiral in the wrong direction. Slow, stead, optimized. That works. Clean food, Real food. Optimized diet / training / cardio. Steady, small incremental changes. Consistency.

Protein powder is not a good replacement for your main source of protein for all of the above mentioned reasons. And the actual ability to do it .... if you've ever tried the "Fat Fast" - basically protein drinks w/ peanut butter as the fat source -- I tried this several years ago, and I made it about 4 days before the smell of peanut butter would make me heave. Like I said, extreme diets just don't work because they are not maintainable.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 24, 2014)

Powermaster said:


> I used to do 4 to 5 whey shakes a day with 3 whole food meals. Now I do 1 or 2 shakes and 5 whole food meals. Not only do I feel better but I make consistent gains.
> 
> So to answer your question no, whole foods for the win is my opinion.
> 
> If you are worried about health concerns, just eat leans cuts of meats. Me, I prefer turkey over chicken. Lean steak over ground beef and eat fish at least twice a week.



Agreed completely! And the only time I have a shake is pre-workout 1/day. The rest is all food.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 25, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> studies show whey is more bioavailable....and builds more muscle and aids in fat loss...whole foods are not superior...that is bro science


Did the study look at how much they make you fart?

Whey protein gives me lots of bad, smelly gas.   I do not drink it every day, so it is very easy to tell what causes it.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 25, 2014)

80% of my protein is from protein drinks. there is no issue with that. but eat alot of whole foods. and try to have protein drinks WITH food most the time and i rec adding a coupel shots of olive oil to your protein drinks.
I have not eatin meat in over 8 years, so it is possible. though this year i screwed up my gains big time due ot stress/ not optimal diet. but hey, next fall is another bulker cycle, now i guess i just cut up for spring now ;- )  still bigger than most in the gym so i dont give a F :- P


----------



## blergs. (Mar 25, 2014)

DOMS said:


> True, if you're willing to do supplements to replace the stuff that just naturally comes in meat. Plus, meat is tastier than supplements or the plants that you have to eat to cover for it's absence.



extra b12 is about it. but i still take a multi and some creatine daily.   I dont think meat tastes better. not with how i cook or the veggie places i go to eat at, flavors are so amazing... Now bacon on the other hand.... That should be in a category all in its own!  
GOD DAMN ONLY THING I MISS AT ALL! 
when i was a bit out of shape like 14 yrs ago I would cook up a plate of bacon, then use the grease in pan for mashed potatos or toss ina can of corn and some butter... O.... M.... F... G!! LOL

but i rather look better and live longer ;- )


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 25, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Did the study look at how much they make you fart?
> 
> Whey protein gives me lots of bad, smelly gas.   I do not drink it every day, so it is very easy to tell what causes it.



Been there, done that. Try this, as it helps to a degree. Next time you mix up a shake, pour that shake into a new glass/cup. Why? By pouring it, you'll break up numerous air bubbles that you'd otherwise ingest. And never ever drink out of a blender. WOW! Talk about blowing the family out of the house!


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 25, 2014)

blergs. said:


> 80% of my protein is from protein drinks. there is no issue with that. but eat alot of whole foods. and try to have protein drinks WITH food most the time and i rec adding a coupel shots of olive oil to your protein drinks.
> I have not eatin meat in over 8 years, so it is possible. though this year i screwed up my gains big time due ot stress/ not optimal diet. but hey, next fall is another bulker cycle, now i guess i just cut up for spring now ;- )  still bigger than most in the gym so i dont give a F :- P



I'm willing to bet your LDL is amazing.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2014)

blergs. said:


> extra b12 is about it. but i still take a multi and some creatine daily.   I dont think meat tastes better. not with how i cook or the veggie places i go to eat at, flavors are so amazing... Now bacon on the other hand.... That should be in a category all in its own!
> GOD DAMN ONLY THING I MISS AT ALL!
> when i was a bit out of shape like 14 yrs ago I would cook up a plate of bacon, then use the grease in pan for mashed potatos or toss ina can of corn and some butter... O.... M.... F... G!! LOL
> 
> but i rather look better and live longer ;- )



I stand by my point: there is more to whole foods -- meat or otherwise -- than just the macros or calls. We're constantly learning that many important things -- that result in long-term health issues -- get left out when we eschew whole foods -- including meats. As time goes on, we're finding out that Indians (dot, not feather) who don't eat meat are getting a lot of really bad health issues.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2014)

blergs. said:


> extra b12 is about it. but i still take a multi and some creatine daily.   I dont think meat tastes better. not with how i cook or the veggie places i go to eat at, flavors are so amazing... Now bacon on the other hand.... That should be in a category all in its own!
> GOD DAMN ONLY THING I MISS AT ALL!
> when i was a bit out of shape like 14 yrs ago I would cook up a plate of bacon, then use the grease in pan for mashed potatos or toss ina can of corn and some butter... O.... M.... F... G!! LOL
> 
> but i rather look better and live longer ;- )



Ain't nothing wrong with bacon - just make sure it's organic.


----------



## flood (Mar 25, 2014)

Some powder for me, mostly real whole food. Lots of other stuff in it besides protein I need.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 26, 2014)

caedus said:


> I'm thinking about giving up red meat and chicken for a while and going straight to powders only for my protein intake say 250 grams a day. I would like to try a vegan diet for a while to clean out my system and i was just curious if getting all of my muscle building protein needs from powders throughout the day would be as beneficial or close to as beneficial as eating chicken and meat. I'm also a bit concerned about my arteries and heart health because I keep reading things about how red meat clogs your arteries. I'm a veteran lifter but I always been a novice eater. I'm trying to take my nutrition to the next level, of course I've been trying to do this for many years and I find it when I try to do something I never accomplish it so I think I'm going to take Nike's slogan and just do it! All opinions and advice are welcome and respected and as always I thank you all for your time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...



First let me say, that as a so-called "text book trained" dietician, some may not take my pencil pusher opinions well in reference to BB, but I can definitely answer your question about the health of your arteries.

First of all, hypertension and obesity are to blame for clogged arteries 99% of the time. 

Whether you eat red meat or tofu or carrots, if you get fat (particularly if you carry visceral abdominal fat, or fat around the belly) your heart is at risk.

So, first, achieve and maintain healthful body fat percentages, and keep your blood pressure in check.

Now, if you want to keep your arteries healthy, you should be more concerned with improving your ratio of HDL (or "good cholesterol") to LDL cholesterol. So, eat olive oil, raw almonds, avocados, seeds, fatty fish, ect. ect. ect... 

The next goal would be to prevent and reduce inflammation, which can damage the walls of the arteries. Avoid simple sugars and refined flours. Also, skim milk has been shown to cause inflammation.

Now, antioxidants-- Your body is always cleansing itself. Half of your body's processes are completely devoted to cleaning itself out. Guess where the necessary compounds to keep these cleansing systems working come from? Food! This is the only regard in which I would consider a vegan diet to be cleansing--it is rich in plant foods, so it contains plenty of antioxidants, fiber, minerals, vitamins and phytonutrients. Now, if you took a plant rich diet and added meat, you would still get those same cleansing benefits, but you'd also get a rich source of protein with fewer calories.

The number one pitfall for vegan diets is that they are not calorie efficient--you need 600 calories worth of rice and beans to get the amount of complete protein in one 150 calorie chicken breast.

If I were vegan, I'd have a hard time sstaying lean and keeping my muscle.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Intense (Apr 26, 2014)

You want to "clean" out your diet but want to replace that meat with powder? Sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## Titan5011 (Jun 14, 2014)

The best? The one that is most convenient and allows you to get in your macro's.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 14, 2014)

Without reading through this (fuck I may have already posted) I don't like using powder for more than 1-2 meals throughout the day. More micro nutrients in meats


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 14, 2014)

Intense said:


> You want to "clean" out your diet but want to replace that meat with powder? Sounds like a terrible idea.


Agreed.
A lot of powders have fillers, garbage  that I wouldn't eat.
Whey digests too fast to be a food substitute.
Whey causes an insulin spike which you don't want if you are trying to loose fat. Imagine spike after spike all day long.
Sounds like an expensive way to get your daily food.
Eggs are way cheaper.


----------



## caedus (Jun 14, 2014)

VanessaNicole said:


> First let me say, that as a so-called "text book trained" dietician, some may not take my pencil pusher opinions well in reference to BB, but I can definitely answer your question about the health of your arteries.
> 
> First of all, hypertension and obesity are to blame for clogged arteries 99% of the time.
> 
> ...



Nice...you got a business card or email? Love to get some personalized info from u

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 15, 2014)

Eat low calorie satisfying foods.  Protein shakes are not satisfying and spike insulin.  It's not the right way to build a lifestyle.  Just a short term fix.   Plus whey protein is like $8 a lb on sale.  Chicken is $2 a lb on sale.  No brainer for me.  Just eat more veges and fiber.


----------



## SFW (Jun 15, 2014)

Maybe for a short time. Ive done it, smoothie shakes for a week just to get enough protein in on a cal deficit.

But theres a reason why they call it a protein "supplement", because you are just supplementing your protein needs. Anyway, a true vegan would not be consuming whey. are you talking about soy protein? bad idea as your main source.


----------

